# Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais



## Drüggerfisch (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen #h

Da ich seit dem letzten Jahr verstärkt den Karpfen in unseren Flüssen nachstelle habe ich meine Futterstrategien bezüglich der eingesezten Menge an Futter etwas umstellen müssen. Da ich gerne beim Anlegen neuer Futterplätze zuerst Partikel (vor allem Mais) verwende haben sich für mich einige Probleme ergeben. Bisher benötigte ich nur kleinere Mengen an Mais, die ich problemlos in der Küche abkochen konnte, doch damit ist nun Schluss, da ich sonst ewig am Kochen bin bis ich die gewünschte Menge zusammen bekomme.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie bereitet Ihr größere Mengen Futtermais zu und auf welche Art. Soll heißen wie geht Ihr vor und welche Töpfe etc. in welchen Größenodnungen nutzt ihr? Außerdem würde mich interessieren wie Ihr diese erhitzt (normaler Herd, im Freien mit Holzfeuer, Gas oder sonst irgendwie).

Hab auch schon versucht den Mais nur quellen zu lassen, jedoch finde ich, dass er schon gekocht werden sollte, um den Fischen keine Verdauungsprobleme zu bereiten....liege ich da richtig?

Nun seid Ihr gefragt, bin mal gespannt wie Ihr die Sache so handhabt. |kopfkrat

Ich freue mich auf eure Anregungen...


Viele Grüße

Drüggerfisch


----------



## Plötzenangler (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

nimm am besten nen Schnellkochtopf mach 1 Viertel Mais rein und bedecke es mit reichlich Wasser denn die grösse vom Mais wird verdreifacht! dann bringst du das ganze zum kochen, lässt es ca. 10 bis 15 Minuten kochen nimmst den Topf vom Herd und machst das Ventil zu, nach 2 Stunden ist alles gut mach ich z.B.: am Wasser auch so, dann brauch ich nicht Massenhaft Mais mitschleppen und dort hab ich meistens auch viel Zeit. Aus 5 Kilo unbehandelten Mais kann ich dann 15 Kilo machen  Herd, Feuer, Gas das ist doch vollkommen egal du musst es ja nur zum kochen bringen egal wie


----------



## redfeed (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Ich benutze so einen Eimer http://www.ebay.de/itm/Eimer-Metall...haltsgeräte_Bügeleisen_PM&hash=item337d6aa2de
den bringst du im Garten mit einem Gaskochen zu kochen. Reichlich Wasser dazu geben. ( siehe ersten Beitrag )

:m


----------



## sylvester69 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Oder dieses Töpfchen.    
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/4188389/schnellkochtopf-13-liter.html


----------



## joso (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem, nur war ich am Wasser/See. AM Vormittag habe ich mir einen sehr großen Eimer genommen und bis zur 1/2 mit Mais gefüllt, dann habe ich Wasser abgekocht und immer in den Eimer gegeben, so lange bis der Mais unter Wasser war. Das ganze habe ich mit Decken und Abhakmatte eingewickelt, weil ich den Mais auch am nächsten Tag verwenden wollte. Normalerweise lasse ich den Mais bei kalten Wasser gerne mal 2-3 Tage stehen. Am Abend habe ich den Mais kontroliert, der war schon fast gar gekocht, also richtig schön weich.

Seit dem bereite ich meinen Mais in einer Thermobox zu, die fülle ich bis zur 1/2 mit Mais und koche dann Wasser ab, bis die Thermobox 3/4 voll ist. Am nächsten Tag hast du weich gekochten Mais. Nur den mais solltest du dann auch kurzfristig verfüttern, sonst verschimmelt der.


----------



## Plötzenangler (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

verschimmeln wird er nicht! Wenn er ausreichend mit Wasser !!bedeckt ist und alles Luftdicht!! verschlossen ist kannste das Zeug Monate lang stehen lassen, er wird dann gähren und genau darauf fahren die Fische ab!!


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit der Kocherei beim Mais?

Das ist, außer wenn es mal für kleinere Mengen schnell gehen soll, völlig sinnlose Energieverschwendung! 

Einfach den Mais in ein ausreichend großes Gefäß geben, das man verschließen kann, wobei der Deckel tunlichst nicht richtig dicht schließen darf. Gärung erzeugt Gase und hermetisch dichte Pötte zerreisst es dann irgendwann.

Also den Mais in den Behälter und immer darauf achten, dass er gut mit Wasser bedeckt ist. Mehr muss nichzt sein. Er wird sich vollsaugen, weicher werden und dabei etwas quellen. Nach kurzer Zeit setzt die Fermentation ein und in gut einer Woche ist er genau so, wie er sein soll.

Da braucht es keine Spezialkochtöpfe, keine Heizquellen, keine zusätzliche Energie und schon gar keine besonderen Zutaten. Einfach nur Mais, Wasser und Zeit!

In England nennt man das "Wet Feeding". Vielleicht wird das vereinfachte Verfahren dann für den Karpfenangler leichter verdaulich!?


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Mahlzeit,

Nunja , so sinnlos ist die Maiskocherei nun wieder auch nicht. In Sachen Lockwirkung schlägt gekochter Mais den gequollenen um Längen. Gerade in Gewässern mit geringerer Bestandsdichte kann das über Erfolg oder Misserfolg entscheiden. Allerdings würde ich nun nicht behaupten das zum kochen eine zwingenden Notwendigkeit besteht. Aber in all den Jahren hat sich bei mir der gekochte Mais als die fängigere Variante bestätigt.

Je nach Zeit und Planungsstande koche ich entweder vor oder eben direkt am Gewässer. Klar dabei das Kocher und Topp entsprechende Leistung und Größe haben muß.

Gelegentlich verwende ich auch rein gequollenden Mais. Da werden die Fässer 60-70% mit Mais befüllt und anschließend mit Wasser ( idealerweise Kochendes) aufgefüllt. Das mach ich , wenns aus dem kurzen Halt mal losgehen soll.... Nach einigen Tagen ist alles schön vergährt. Das lockt dann ebenfalls entsprechend.



> Hab auch schon versucht den Mais nur quellen zu lassen, jedoch finde ich, dass er schon gekocht werden sollte, um den Fischen keine Verdauungsprobleme zu bereiten....*liege ich da richtig*?


 
Da liegste völlig falsch. Karpfen haben keinen Magen und auch keine Verdauung in dem Sinne wie wir das kennen. Die "Nahrungzersetzung" erfolgt beim  Karpfen nicht über Flüssigkeit , zB. Magensäure , sondern über Enzyme.
Hartmais ist zwar nicht besonder fängig - macht aber dem Karpfen nichts weiter aus. Dabei auch mal daran denken das in früheren Fischzuchten Hartmais zentnerweise verklappt wurde.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Wenn ich koch, mach ich das auf dem alten Holzherd meiner Oma^^.
Wasser kochen lassen, dann erst den Mais rein. Wenn der Fertig is, gieß ich das Wasser (vorsicht, heiß - haha) in nen eimer ab und kipp den fertigen Mais dann in nen anderen.
Das Wasser wieder in den Topf, eventuell auffüllen, sobalds wieder am kochen is, die nächste Ladung Mais rein. Hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht immer Warten muss, bis das Wasser kocht. Ganz am Ende dann einfach das Wasser wieder zu dem fertigen Mais kippen, damit er noch nachziehn kann.


----------



## Stefff (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Hallo Drüggerfisch,

Alles ganz einfach.

Habe mir bei ebay nen Einkochtopf/Einwecktopf zugelegt. (bekommt man für 20-30Euro)

Mais ein paar Stunden quellen lassen, Eicnkochtopf dann damit befüllen, Temperatur auf 70-80 Grad eintellen und für ne Stunde "kochen" lassen!

Dabei musst du nur dafür sorgen das ausreichen Wasser drin ist, anbrennen kann eigentlich bei der Temp. nichts. Hatte zumindest noch nie Probleme. Am besten lässt man das seine Frau machen:q!!

Nach dem "kochen" das ganze einfach ziehen lassen und evtl. Wasser nachgeben, da der Mais sehr viel nachzieht!

Fertig!  Wenig Aufwand und größere Mengen kein problem!#6


----------



## dib (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

ich lasse meinen mais einfach 5tage gären , einfach nen zehn liter eimer mit dichtem deckel halb voll mit hartmais machen und darauf achten das der mais immer mit ein paar zentimetern mit wasser bedeckt ist .

einfach von anfang an nur kaltes leitungswasser dazugeben ,
 den kann man dann mindestens ca zwei wochen lang fischen . solange der mais "nur" nach gärung riecht ist alles in ordnung , nur wenn der mais dann irgendwann so riecht als hätte ein hund draufgeköttelt dann besser wegschmeissen .

und selbst wenn man den mais schon am 5-6 tag benuzt kommen die karpfen wunderbar auf den mais klar .

vorallem hatt das gären den vorteil das sich dabei aminosäuren bilden auf  die karpfen voll abfahren .

da kann man sich teuren flavour oder aminozusätze getrost sparen . ist bei dieser methode total überflüssig .


lg
----------
thomas


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*



dib schrieb:


> ich lasse meinen mais einfach 5tage gären , einfach nen zehn liter eimer mit dichtem deckel halb voll mit hartmais machen und darauf achten das der mais immer mit ein paar zentimetern mit wasser bedeckt ist .
> 
> einfach von anfang an nur kaltes leitungswasser dazugeben ,
> den kann man dann mindestens ca zwei wochen lang fischen . solange der mais "nur" nach gärung riecht ist alles in ordnung , nur wenn der mais dann irgendwann so riecht als hätte ein hund draufgeköttelt dann besser wegschmeissen .
> ...



Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte! #6


----------



## Bodensee89 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

ich habe mir für den zweck ebenfalls einen einkochtopf bzw. glühweinkocher gekauft. funktioniert bestens.


----------



## karpfenfischer14 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Bei mir kommnts immer drauf an wenn ich mal fürn nen kurzansitzt raus gehe koche ich den mais immer auf und lasse ihn davor im wasser 24 stunden stehen..... Aber wenn ich mal fürn wochenende raus geh spare ich mir die arbeit da gebe ich einfach die gewünschtemenge Mais in so nen 10liter eimer der sich oben verschließen lässt und lasse es dann einfach mal ne woche drinnen... Mit dieser methote könte ich bis jetzt immer gut meine fische fangen... zum thema lockstoffe etc. ist meine meinung überflüssig ... ich habe das zwar auch schon im ein oder anderen fall ausprobiert aber ich hab da mit eigendlich genau so gefangen wie mit dem ganz normalen Mais ,-)


----------



## Drüggerfisch (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Danke schonmal an alle #6 #6
Ich sehe bezüglich dieser Thematik hat jeder so seine eigenen Verfahren. Ich denke für mich kommt entweder die Idee mit dem Eindünst / Einweck-Topf oder aber die Gartenkocherei in Frage. Sicherlich würde auch die Sache mit dem Schnellkochtopf wahrscheinlich super funktionieren, aber dann müsste ich mir zuerst einen Solchen in der entsprechenden Größe zulegen. Und die Dinger sind ja dann nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.|bigeyes

Ich denke beim nächsten Ansitz werde ich den Mais einfach mal quellen lassen, dann hab ich zum Einen mal den Vergleich zu gekochtem Mais und zum Anderen kann ich den ja bedenkenlos füttern, weil die Karpfen ja damit scheinbar keine Probleme haben.

Zusätze verwende ich da keine, vertrau da voll auf das Naturpodukt, dass eh im Laufe des Gärungsprozesses seine eigene Duftnote bekommt


----------



## dib (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*



Drüggerfisch schrieb:


> Danke schonmal an alle #6 #6
> Ich sehe bezüglich dieser Thematik hat jeder so seine eigenen Verfahren. Ich denke für mich kommt entweder die Idee mit dem Eindünst / Einweck-Topf oder aber die Gartenkocherei in Frage. Sicherlich würde auch die Sache mit dem Schnellkochtopf wahrscheinlich super funktionieren, aber dann müsste ich mir zuerst einen Solchen in der entsprechenden Größe zulegen. Und die Dinger sind ja dann nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.|bigeyes
> 
> Ich denke beim nächsten Ansitz werde ich den Mais einfach mal quellen lassen, dann hab ich zum Einen mal den Vergleich zu gekochtem Mais und zum Anderen kann ich den ja bedenkenlos füttern, weil die Karpfen ja damit scheinbar keine Probleme haben.
> ...


 

ja vernümftig ,

aber lasse mindestens 5-6 tage gären, sonst kann es sein das wenn du mais aufs haar ziehen willst das er platzt  , und umbedingt darauf achten das immer ein paar zentimeter wasser den mais bedeckt sonst gammelt er ruckzuck .


----------



## Rademann (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

An die, die doch lieber kochen: Gibt es da was zu beachten, wenn man das mit Induktion macht? Ich kenn das so nur bei Delikatessen, aber nachdem sich mein Kumpane so einen topmodernen Herd meinte in die Hütte stellen zu müssen, würde ich wohl damit arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Bei der Induktion wird nicht, wie bei Ceran, die Kochfläche erhitzt, sondern der Topfboden selber. Das heißt, für Induktionsherde sind nicht alle bisher tauglichen Töpfe und Pfannen geeignet.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Wenns nicht so große Mengen sind, dann nehm ich einen solchen Wecktopf:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Einkochautomat-Einkocher-Wecktopf-WAT-15-/310649927017

Für größere Mengen habe ich dann noch einen alten 100l Schlachtkessel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlachtkess...4?pt=Metzgereiausstattung&hash=item5d3c69ac86

Ob ich überhaupt koche und ggf. wie lange kommt aufs Gewässer an.
Wenn es extrem viele Weißfische gibt, ist mir der gut lockende weichgekochte Mais z.T. gar nicht so willkommen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

80l fass 1-2 säcke mais rein,kochendes wasser drüber stehn lassen.

am nächsten tag hau ich wieder kochendes wasser rein,mach ich seit jahren so noch nie probleme gehabt


----------



## allegoric (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Mal so eine dumme Frage nebenbei: Ich bin geschockt von den Massen, die ihr anscheinend füttert Oo. Ich hab da immer so 500 Gramm ALLERhöchstens gefüttert....egal welches Gewässer. Das erscheint mir angesichts eurer Kopftopfgrößen als völlig unterdimensioniert. Ich angel nicht hauptsächlich auf Karpfen, nur mal ab und zu, wenn es ein Ansitz sein darf. Durch die große Entfernung zu unseren Seen hält sich meine Futterstrategie auch in Grenzen. Ich füttere höchstens 1 mal an, bevor ich ansitze und ködere dann die Fische am Angeltag zuerst über Brassen und andere Weißfische an, bevor ich mit der Karpfenrute richtig loslege.

Ist das normal so, was ihr füttert !? Bzw. welche Mengen kann man sich da für einen 10 HA See vorstellen, die ihr reinschmeißt z.B. jetzt im Frühjahr. Bei uns höre ich immer wieder, dass Boilies massenweise versenkt werden und die Fische das eh nicht alles fressen....Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*



allegoric schrieb:


> Bei uns höre ich immer wieder, dass Boilies massenweise versenkt werden und die Fische das eh nicht alles fressen....Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.



Man hört von vielen vieles und das meiste von den Leuten, die es sich auch nur erzählen haben lassen. Besonders was angeblich verklappte Futtermengen angeht.

Genau diese Menge kannst du nicht an der reinen Gewässergröße festmachen, sondern nur am tatsächlichen Fischbestand.

An ein einem durchschnittlichen Natursee mit einem halbwegs ausgewogenen Fischbestand ist ein Maurerkübel pro Tag und Angler gar nichts. Noch dazu, wenn es um so kleine Partikel geht, wie eben Mais. So ein ganz durchschnittliches Rudel Karpfen, oder auch Brachsen saugen den im Vorbeigehen als Snack weg.

Viel füttern bringt aber auch nicht immer viel Fisch. Je mehr Futter an Boden liegt, desto geringer wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ausgerechnet der Köder zuverläßig gefunden wird. Besonders dann, wenn Futter und Köder identisch sind.

Darum sind die Strategien ja auch sehr unterschiedlich.

Der Langzeitangler will, dass die Fische seinen Platz mit ins Programm aufnehmen, regelmäßig dort auftauchen, dort grad so viel zu fressen finden, dass länger bleiben und trotzdem noch den Köder nehmen. Er wird, im Verhältnis gesehen öfter, etwas mehr und vor allem regelmäßig Futter bei die Fische geben.

Für die Shortsession, wie man so nett sagt, ist es viel wichtiger, dass man den richtigen Platz aussucht. Also einen, der sowieso schon auf der planmäßigen Fressroute der Fische liegt. Wenn Ort und Zeit passen, dann kann man so mit recht geringen Mengen an Futter gut fangen.

Irgendwo hinrumpeln und auf Teufel komm raus Futter verklappen, in der Hoffnung jeder Fischschwanz des Gewässers kommt sogleich vorbeigeschwommen und will anbeissen, ist in allen Fällen der reine Blödsinn!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Moin moin,



> Ich hab da immer so 500 Gramm ALLERhöchstens gefüttert....egal welches Gewässer.
> 
> Wenn du damit Erfolg hast , hast ja nichts falsches gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Alles andere hat Andal ja schon bestens zusammen gefasst.

Genrelle Grundlage für die Futtermenge sollte die Kentniss über die Betsandsdichte sein.

Ich habe da zB. 2 Gewässer... wenn ich jetzt nur Partikel fütter , geht an dem einen (ü1000ha) unter 10kg je Angel am Tag garnichts. An dem anderen Gewässer ( 800ha) reicht ein PVA-Beutel .....

Wenn ich geziehlt auf Graser gehe wird erstmal 10kg pro Stelle verklappt. Manchmal dauert es keine Stunde dann ist alles wech , einandermal kann es auch einen ganzen Tag dauern. Allerdings kann ich in diesem Fall kotrollieren was an Futter gefressen wird oder nicht.
An Gewässern wo ich dazu keine Möglichkeit habe bin ich mit wesentlich weniger Futter am Start. Da richte ich mich allein nach Bestand und Beißverhalten.


----------



## allegoric (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*

Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand und Anfüttern viel erreicht wird. beides steht aber bei mir häufig entgegen. Ich versuche das darüber zu lösen, viele kleine Futterfische und Futterwolken zu produzieren, um dann mit großen Ködern die Karpfen zu selektieren. Funktioniert zuweilen auch ganz gut, aber die Größen ... :-D. Wie dem auch sei, ich danke euch für eure Antwort. Man müsste das mal spezifisch mit Tauchen oder Kamera untersuchen. Dann hätte man glaube ich ein besseres Bild. Bei uns herrscht auch relativ hoher Angeldruck, dort wird bis zum Abwinken gefüttert. Kommt aber auch auf den See drauf an. Ich werde zukünftig einfach meine Augen aufhalten und etwas versierter loslegen mit etwas mehr Füttern. Mais kostet ja fast nichts.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zubereitung größerer Mengen Hartmais*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand und Anfüttern viel erreicht wird. beides steht aber bei mir häufig entgegen. Ich versuche das darüber zu lösen, viele kleine Futterfische und Futterwolken zu produzieren, um dann mit großen Ködern die Karpfen zu selektieren. Funktioniert zuweilen auch ganz gut, aber die Größen ... :-D. Wie dem auch sei, ich danke euch für eure Antwort. Man müsste das mal spezifisch mit Tauchen oder Kamera untersuchen. Dann hätte man glaube ich ein besseres Bild. Bei uns herrscht auch relativ hoher Angeldruck, dort wird bis zum Abwinken gefüttert. Kommt aber auch auf den See drauf an. Ich werde zukünftig einfach meine Augen aufhalten und etwas versierter loslegen mit etwas mehr Füttern. Mais kostet ja fast nichts.




Ähnlich löse ichs.
Zuerst kommen richtige futterballen mit normalem feederfutter ins Wasser, in die Boilies und Pellets mit rein gemischt sind.
Danach die Weizen/Mais-Mischung.
Denn die Boilies und Pellets kriegen sie in den seltensten Fällen rein, und der Mais, den die Karpfen nicht holen, wird von den Weißfischen vertilgt


----------

